# sump help



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

can anyone offer a good way to run a sump without haveing your tank drilled? id like to get a little more water going and i was wondering how to run the plumbing, i heard the hang on the back over flows haved mixed reviews and i was wondering if anyone has every used them? also if someone can offer some pictures of their plumbing, i would greatly apprieciate it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Mixed reviews?
Hmmm.

Well, I like 'em!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ive just heard that they have a potential to leak water on your floor, from old age or from power outage, just weird things like that about the hang on the back variety, i planned on doing the plumming my self, does it just use a power head to push the water up and out to the sump tank? or is there a way to gravity feed like over flows?




and thanks the old salt, youve been a tremendous help and friend. :wink:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

you need a pump to push the water back up.


----------

